

Waffle: Why Most Books Are Too Long - DiabloD3
http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2012/03/waffle-why-most-books-are-too-long.html

======
bipolarla
I have a new book being published this year about bipolar. It is the standard
length. I agree there should be books published of all lengths. Why not have a
20,000 word book which sells for $5.00 instead of $15.00 for a full book. I
think the public would be open to all lengths of books. It also would have
less limits on the works of authors. If you only have 18,000 important words
then this should be enough. Great article!

